# Lake Milton/ West Branch - Tips for Central OHIO OGFEr



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

I will be going up to the Lake Milton and West Branch area this weekend for easter to visit with the Ladies family. I am a big Musky fisherman here in Central Ohio and have been wanting to check out fishing these (2) lakes. I will NOT have access to a boat and will be fishing from shore. 

Down here in central ohio Alum Creek dam has an easy access spillway you can fish from. My question is the fishing good at either of these lakes spillways. Do these lakes even have a Dam recreation area. If so how where can I find good access from these spots, driving directions. I know lake maps are hard to find specific location of where to park. 

Appreciate any help and for any of you who come down to central ohio area just pm and i can guide you in the right direction.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

fish the face of the west branch dam with jerk baits


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Westbranch dam. First picture is dam looking north. Second picture is dam looking south...she is about 1.75 miles long and right now from shore she is loaded with muskies ready to be caught. Imo your chances are good to hook up.

Good luck and happy Holliday.


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Westbranch dam. First picture is dam looking north. Second picture is dam looking south...she is about 1.75 miles long and right now from shore she is loaded with muskies ready to be caught. Imo your chances are good to hook up.
> 
> Good luck and happy Holliday.


Good place to park?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

South end of the dam at WB. 

Both dams have spillways that you can fish, but they aren't easy to access like the Alum Creek spillway park. Right now, the muskies are snacking on the spawning walleye at both lakes. West Branch is probably your best bet.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Redoctober said:


> Good place to park?


Go down Wayland road off of rt 5 until u come to main entrance to WB St park u will see a information center park in lot and walk up road to the dam and hike down to water, anywhere along the dam. U will see the spillway on the right side in the middle, way downhill..


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

Great stuff guys! Do the lakes have walleye or saugeye?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Walleye in both. 15 inch size in both.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I got this....them stripped bass not so sure about anymore though. Note vicinity map top of map...you will see wayland road.


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

Is there open access to the spillway at west branch or is it restricted access. If accessible is it worth fishing? Here is google earth shot I think this is it:


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Fishing is allowed at wb spillway, walk in from parking lot at the river to the spillway on Wayland rd or fish the dam for awhile then go down hill to the spillway, myself I'd stay at the dam .


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Do big time Muskellunge fisherman consider Alum spillway as a challenge/hotspot?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Imo...the spillway at w.b. dam is the smallest of the northeast region...now I don't fish alot of spills so I could be........twisted. anyway if u go to w.b. dam this weekend the spill is right there go check it out...maybe grab sum minnows from marks bait tackle and toss sum. I will be out at da dam sunday night...the weather is crappy up till saturday afternoon ish...but the dam has been good to me atleast the last two years...just pound away...treat it like you will never be back...the picture came from the w.b. dam 4-11-14...holy...#$^7


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

percidaeben said:


> Do big time Muskellunge fisherman consider Alum spillway as a challenge/hotspot?


Is it a challenge....maybe. The fish are all condensed in one area and sometimes 30 people are fishing it all at once. It's best if your trying to help someone get there first musky


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Imo...the spillway at w.b. dam is the smallest of the northeast region...now I don't fish alot of spills so I could be........twisted. anyway if u go to w.b. dam this weekend the spill is right there go check it out...maybe grab sum minnows from marks bait tackle and toss sum. I will be out at da dam sunday night...the weather is crappy up till saturday afternoon ish...but the dam has been good to me atleast the last two years...just pound away...treat it like you will never be back...the picture came from the w.b. dam 4-11-14...holy...#$^7


Any local tackle shops that carry a lot of musky gear, that's different than the basic cabelas crap


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Mark's live bait-tackle and ammo on route 14 in ravenna. Motto - we stock everything for the inland, lake erie and MUSKY FISHERMAN.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Was also planning on heading out this weekend in the Yak. Want to try for musky again. Last time I went the water was still 37-39 degrees and the windy was blowing pretty good. Couldn't fish the dam. Nothing was biting in the bays. Are they starting to bite now?


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Rocknut said:


> Was also planning on heading out this weekend in the Yak. Want to try for musky again. Last time I went the water was still 37-39 degrees and the windy was blowing pretty good. Couldn't fish the dam. Nothing was biting in the bays. Are they starting to bite now?


I might be out there Sat. in my yak looking for walleye. I will stay in the no wake zone at the west end.


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Mark's live bait-tackle and ammo on route 14 in ravenna. Motto - we stock everything for the inland, lake erie and MUSKY FISHERMAN.


does this shop have artificial musky lures?


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I was hoping to hit the dam for musky maybe some bays. Has the water come up any more? It was still pretty low when I was there a couple weeks ago.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes and quite abit too.


Redoctober said:


> does this shop have artificial musky lures?


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Redoctober said:


> does this shop have artificial musky lures?


Yes, and some you will not find anywhere else...


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Redoctober said:


> does this shop have artificial musky lures?


Yes, and some you will not find anywhere else...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm not sure that Google Earth picture is the WB Dam spillway. It's really not that pretty as I remember! Not easy to get to walking, and not worth it most days. Much more opportunity on the dam face IMO. See Twistedcatfish's last post!!


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

Musky were on absolute fire this weekend!!! Thanks a bunch guys next time I'm up would not mind seeing if someone has an open seat or wants to fish dam. No hook ups but over 20 follows the whole weekend. You guys really got a Great Lake up there


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Redoctober said:


> Is it a challenge....maybe. The fish are all condensed in one area and sometimes 30 people are fishing it all at once. It's best if your trying to help someone get there first musky


I don't understand how the Muskie would be all in a condensed area in a lake like alum creek.mthat lake is huge compared to westbranch. Please explain. And thanks


----------

